

Yes, We Will Have No Bananas - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/18/opinion/18koeppel.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
okeumeni
This post is a duplicate. see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=220873>

